# New Mice from Anita!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm so happy to have these critters! 
They have such thick tails. 
There are one too many does, so one is up for grabs. But I'm holding onto it for someone at the moment, because they voiced interest in having them, when Anita advertised them. If the person doesn't want a doe, then I will let you guys know! 

All of them together:









The buck (red eyes):









Two does:









My favorite doe <3 :


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Your favourite is gorgeous! Huuuuge ears <3


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice

Who's Anita?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Anita is a breeder in Maryland. I don't know if her mousery has a name or not!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

so cutee. howd you get them from maryland??


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I live close to Maryland. But Mrs.Beach lives closer. Mrs.Beach brought them down here for me, when she came to pick up some mice for herself.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Shame I wish I had connections! Hahaha. I want another nice, pretty mouse.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, you live in PA, Rodent fest is coming up on October 2nd. Tons of people will be there with gorgeous mice.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They are little crackers! I love the photo of the does!


----------

